# Free Jumping Videos



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

So at the summer camps at my barn, we do a free jumping demo.

Copper







Sir Raleigh



Maranello (Yanci) 





Turn up your volume for this one. Its great aha.





Biiig baby



Squealer. :roll: 



Eh, he jumped it eventually. XD


Surf N' Safari (Safari) He's only 4 =]



Sooo a little crazy and fast....



Better





Sir Raleigh again



We were shooed off to go tack up the school horses for the campers, so I had to get a video through the crack in the door hahaha.




Sorry for boring you to tears ahah.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry, i didn't want to watch all the videos, but the ones that i watched with Copper in them are really good!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I watched all of them, I laughed my head off when he refused the jump and then you guys were like, I think Hes stuck......


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

^^^ Haha thanks. Yeah, my best friend and I had to stand at the end of the arena and block the exit. Alot of the videos had pretty funny commentaries haha. I left some videos out though.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

haha


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

Lovely horses !!!!


----------



## henka (Mar 2, 2007)

Sir Raleigh and Surf N' Safari are very good horses strong and energetic


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you =D

Safari was kind of a nut. He hasn't done much free jumping. He's only like 4 or 5 haha.


----------



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

Can u put the videos back up?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

MadeiraRox said:


> Can u put the videos back up?


 This was posted like 3 years ago, i dont even think the OP is on the forum anymore..


----------



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok  Darn


----------

